# Super-G 108Mb Wireless

## Bigun

http://www.intellinet-network.com/

The product I'm talking about is listed here.  It is a 108 Mbps Wireless 802.11-Super-G PCI card.

Has anyone heard of or have gotten this technology to function in Gentoo?

*EDIT*

Just saw it has the Atheros AR5002 chipset listed on the info page if it helps.

----------

## jammey97

You can use the madwifi drivers with atheros wireless chips.

I believe there is an ebuild in portage for it, or you can grab the freshest cvs release at

http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi

----------

## Gentii

Afaik madwifi doesnt support 108 mbps, at least it doesnt for my 108 mbps wg511T pcmcia card. And besides, this driver truelly sucks, it still beta, it's brokin with a lot of kernel, the link quality is awful,...

My wg511, which has a prism54 chip, works 100 times better, and is cheaper :p

Besides it's supported by the 2004.2 livecd  :Smile: 

----------

## jammey97

the '108' mode is just some sort of turbo or compression of the 54mbit mode.  It works fine at 54mbit.  I have madwifi installed on 2 different notebooks, one with a minipci atheros, another with a DLink G650 pccard.  Both work flawlessly alongside the wpa-supplicant program.  While it is broken with the 2.6.8 and later kernels, there is a patch on the madwifi discussion list that fixes it.

Not everyone can buy a new wireless card just cuz it may have better driver support.

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Afaik madwifi doesnt support 108 mbps, at least it doesnt for my 108 mbps wg511T pcmcia card. And besides, this driver truelly sucks, it still beta, it's brokin with a lot of kernel, the link quality is awful,...
> 
> My wg511, which has a prism54 chip, works 100 times better, and is cheaper :p
> 
> Besides it's supported by the 2004.2 livecd 

 

----------

## Gentii

 *jammey97 wrote:*   

> Not everyone can buy a new wireless card just cuz it may have better driver support. 

 

because it has better support and is cheaper... 

So nobody should buy madwifi card. I'm just trying to prevent this, therefore some people won't make the same mistake as me. I hate people who have "not well  supported" hardware and don't want to tell it because they are frustrated or something else.

----------

## Mr_Smiley

 *jammey97 wrote:*   

> the '108' mode is just some sort of turbo or compression of the 54mbit mode.  It works fine at 54mbit.  I have madwifi installed on 2 different notebooks, one with a minipci atheros, another with a DLink G650 pccard.  Both work flawlessly alongside the wpa-supplicant program.  While it is broken with the 2.6.8 and later kernels, there is a patch on the madwifi discussion list that fixes it.
> 
> 

 

Would you mind telling me where i can find this patch? This would be really helpful, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## jammey97

The patch I have is from someone on the madwifi mailing list.

Here's the patch:

http://techrono.net/other/downloads/madwifi-20040814-2.6.8_fix.diff.gz

That's from my website, not sure if they've included the patch in the cvs yet or not.

----------

## Moloch

I've got an dwl-g520(atheros). The madwifi drivers have given some trouble but not too bad. Now I'm using ndiswrapper with the d-link drivers and they work very well. The speeds still aren't that great though, although I have 1 computer (FreeBSD-5.2.1) which has support for the cards as well but only supports up to 54mbps. This weekend I'm going to upgrade it to CURRENT(5.3-beta1) and try out their latest native drivers(which are quite a bit ahead of madwifi) and they also have their own ndiswrapper(which may be a bit behind linux's) for the newest release. That way all my computers will be communicating at the 108mbps speed which will be easier on the router.

----------

## Bigun

I'm talking with the engineers of these cards (my company sells a lot of their stuff.... so they cooperate) and wondering if I can get someone to talk with these people and maybe develop a stable driver.

----------

## Mr_Smiley

 *jammey97 wrote:*   

> The patch I have is from someone on the madwifi mailing list.
> 
> Here's the patch:
> 
> http://techrono.net/other/downloads/madwifi-20040814-2.6.8_fix.diff.gz
> ...

 

Sorry about sounding stupid but what exactly do I do with this patch?   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Smiley

Ah nevermind I managed to figure out what to do, thanks for the patch I can now use kernel 2.6.8  :Very Happy: .

----------

## ewtrowbr

My WG511T wont even give me a light or and entry in lsmod. anybody care to guess why this won't work in an Insprion 8500? I built the cvs madwifi with the madwifi-2.6.8_and_-mm-040821.patch, as recomeded in the madwifi FAQ. I guess I'll try the patch posted here...

root@littleboy ewtrowbr # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2075688  -

ath_pci                56204  -

ath_hal               129008  -

wlan                  102660  -

slamr                 376484  -

root@littleboy ewtrowbr # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) US

B UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

----------

## ewtrowbr

I solved my own issue, so I guess I'll post on it...

you need to emerge pcmcia-cs, and pcmcia-cs-drivers. The latter package is masked, but you can unmask it by going to /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask and commenting out pcmcia-cs-drivers and pcmcia-cs-tools. This will let you emerge  the packages, even though they might be buggy.

You will also need to make sure that your kernel has support for PCMCIA (Mine didn't). I elected to build in 1 driver (the yenta) for my  8500. This worked fine, after I finished my journey of discovery in which building all possible PCMCIA Drivers into the kernal is a bad thing, and makes the 8500 go kaput. figure out which driver will work with your card ahead of time, rather than guess, which is what I did. 

here is the .config piece. naturally, I did all this with make menuconfig.

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

I think the yenta driver is not compatible with SMP, so if you're going that route, turn SMP off in the kernel as well. You will have to rebuild any compiled kernel modules you encounter, but that's no big deal. I don't know why I had SMP enabled in the first place.... I only have 1 processor.

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config .config.bak

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

mount /dev/hda1 /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

init 6

...

...

...

emerge unmerge slmodem

emerge slmodem

emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-kernel

# Check out excellent faq for madwifi at http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-2.htm

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co madwifi

cd madwifi

make

make install

cd tools

make 

make install

if you want to load the drivers at startup, go to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 and add wlan, ath_hal and ath_pci to the list

I learned a thing or two, sorting all of this out. Hopefully this post will help somebody else down the road. Also, if I am silly, and there are things I could have done better, please let me know. I'm all about the larnin'. 

erich

----------

## dgooding

ewtrowbr

I'm having a good deal of trouble with my WG511T.  I'm running kernel 2.6 on my laptop.  I've started a new thread here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328808.html

Give it a look?

----------

## Fuzzo

If someone has made to work Turbo Mode (Super G) can please see this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530572-highlight-atheros+108.html

Thanks!

----------

